# 1 year later



## BrokenTrust (Mar 8, 2009)

It has been 1 year since I found out about my wifes' EA with a friend of ours. The EA lasted about 1 year before I found out, it started about Valentines Day 2008 and I found out about it on Valentines Day 2009. Since then we have gotten closer and things have been getting better. There are still unanswered questions as to what happened between the 2 of them. We went to counseling, that didn't seem to help much, if at all. But like the old saying goes," Time heals all wounds". We shall see.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hang in there, time does heal all and it's sounds like things are going well, stay in the moment and work on the positive parts of your marriage now and forget about what was back then, it was just a little bump in the road......


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

well what do you need to know. I mean it was a Emotional Affair that lasted a year and that in itself is bad enouph right. I mean he fell in love. so leave it. I think that you need to just move forward from this. we are all human and make mistakes. nothing in life is a garauntee and its so hard. He is with you now no matter what I dont care if she called it off or what he is with you if he didnt want to be with you he wouldnt so take it for that and try to move forward you just dont know unless you try.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

I say next year you plan a trip to the far East. Leave on 2/13 late - that way you'll not arrive until 2/15 and viola - no 2/14 on your calendar!


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Everyone heals at different times. For some reason I hit a rougher patch at a year than I had felt in months, actually that lasted for awhile but now I am feeling better. His affair was a PA as well as an EA and it lasted quite awhile and I discovered it...so everyone is different and heals differently. If she has given you no reason not to trust her since then and is equally committed to the marriage, and helping you get through the pain you will end up ok. It will matter less to you each day. Keep working on it together, and look for the happiness in each day.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

BrokenTrust said:


> There are still unanswered questions as to what happened between the 2 of them.


Nearly 3 years since I discovered my wife's EA. We've moved passed it and are doing better as a couple than we have in years. While I know the relationship never went physical some questions lingered in my head for a long time. I was wise enough to accept there were things about the relationship I will never know and most likely shouldn't. If you are progressing leave the garbage in the can and concentrate on each other. Glad you're doing better.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Nearly 3 years since I discovered my wife's EA. We've moved passed it and are doing better as a couple than we have in years. While I know the relationship never went physical some questions lingered in my head for a long time. I was wise enough to accept there were things about the relationship I will never know and most likely shouldn't. If you are progressing leave the garbage in the can and concentrate on each other. Glad you're doing better.


Very wise words :iagree:

You will never be able to move forward completely without taking that leap of faith that it wont happen again.


----------

